# The Confrontation



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey guys 

I plan to write a series of short-stories each based on an event which my character (Gaius the Destined) has experianced. If you are planning on reading the first part of my series below i would advise reading my brief army background (although it itself is still in the WIP stage!) - it can he found here.

Ok well here goes!

----------------------------------------------

*Chronicles of Destiny Part One:*

*The Confrontation* (These Events take place immediately following the Rubric of Ahriman)

“Traitor”.
The word echoed down the corridor, carrying with it all the implications of such an accusation. The entrance to the corridor was engulfed in a dull mist which radiated an eerie dampness, the outline of a humanoid shape emerged, and a figure wrapped in a pure white cloak engraved with golden runes stepped out of the haze. Its head resembled that of a great raven; a great black beak protruding where a human mouth once had been. Its skin was discreetly morphing, sliding shapes slide under his glazed skin and an aura of uncertainty radiated outwards from the figure. 
“Traitor”, the accusation came again, this time more forceful. The figure stopped, and suddenly there was an undisturbed silence. The target of his accusations stood unmoved, his back facing the newcomer. 
“You are a Traitor to our cause, and worse; to the Cyclops himself’, the beak partly distorting his words.
“Ah, Gaius, I wondered when you would reveal your deformed self.” the giant at the far end of the passageway turned and revealed his massive stature, a smile creeping onto his features.
Both stood unmoved around thirty yards apart, staring, and standing there ground. Countless years of hatred and bitterness radiated between the two figures as if they had both been trapped in a bitter feud since time immemorial. 
“Chief Librarian Ahriman” Gaius spat in a mock, defiant tone, “Our legion, what have you done?”
“I have saved us Gaius! Delivered us from the constant and painful mutation that was thriving amongst the legionaries, our new devotion to Tzeentch has changed us, but I have made the legion stationary amongst the sea of change”
“You have doomed the legion!” Gaius spat back “Who are we to question the gifts of the Great Changer? Magnus himself allowed the gifts of change to engulf our legion, what gave you the right to revert this process?” 
“I merely took the initiative worm, all we strove for, all the knowledge we compiled during the Great Crusade would have been lost.”
“To the contrary, Chaos in its purest form is knowledge, what we compiled during the crusade is insignificant compared to what lies open to us now!” Gaius’ anger swelled within him as he remembered what he saw; the courageous and honourable marines being struck down by the foul sorceries of Ahriman. 
“This is not your legion Ahriman! Nor will it ever be!” 

Gaius sharply raised his hand and Heavy footsteps could suddenly he heard in the background as they both still stood, unmoved. The door down the far end of the corridor swung open, the raging storms of the worlds surface suddenly crashed through the corridor, deafening screeches and roaring thunder engulfed the narrow passageway. Both figures however still remained unmoved, unaffected by the raging chaos. Several giants materialized out of the tempest, and strode with purpose along the far reaches of the corridor.
Gaius turned his head to acknowledge the new arrivals, and what only can be described as a smile crossed his face. 
“Your little spell did not work in full my friend, my loyal warriors remain ‘Unchanged’ by your so called rubric which damned the rest of the great XV legion”
Ahriman seemed to panic, the warriors entombed within tactical dreadnought armour now flanked his great rival, why hadn’t his great and powerful spell effected these warriors? How are they still conscious when the warp energy unleashed by Ahriman and his cabal felled every other marine with little or no psychic talent? He struggled to gather his wits, but remained fixed stationary on the spot. 
“I don’t have to explain myself, least of all to you Gaius” he said finally.
Gaius was no longer listening. Finally, after years of waiting, he was in the perfect position to enact his vengeance on the traitorous librarian. It was now within his power to crush Ahriman and snuff out his vile existence. With just a single wave of his hand, his loyal terminators would crush the traitor and there was no reason why he should stay his hand. But as quickly as the thought materialized in his mind, he slumped to his knees, taken back by an invisible but infinitely strong force. He mind was torn apart, everything he knew was unlearnt in an instant, a voice echoed in the depths of his mind, shivering his soul, “Change, rules, all. I am the changer that controls each and everyone of you, do not so rashly meddle with my plans, he is mine and I have destined much for him.” 

Gaius’ head was clouded, he couldn’t think straight; his vision blurred and his judgment clouded. A vile cackle emitted from Ahriman’s direction
“Weak Minded Fool”, Ahriman’s voice was clear even above the thudding noise in Gaius’ head. the Chief Librarian strolled off in defiance, away from the troubled sorcerer who writhed in pain. 
After several minutes Gaius regained his composure, instantly filled with hatred that somehow Ahriman had slithered out of his grasp, but he knew after everything that the Changer himself had willed this confrontation, his mind was open to the power of change and realised that it ruled all, all according to the will of Tzeentch. That knowledge however didn’t diminish his hatred for his long term rival, and he hoped that although he could not overcome the will of Tzeentch, Magnus could. 
“The Crimson King will Judge, and damn you Ahriman!” Roared the sorcerer, his voice carrying itself for miles around the tower, and into the desolate wasteland of the Planet of Sorcerers. 

-----------------------------------------------------

I liked the idea of my character having a feud with Ahriman from the time of the Great Crusade which would carry on as they embraced Chaos. The Rubric of Ahriman being a perfect cataylst for a confrontation between the two. 

I also planned for a small band of terminators who although werent sorcerers remained uneffected by the Rubric, known as 'The Unchanged'. This wear pre-heresy colours, aswell as not being effected by the Rubric and also not mutating. So being 'Unchanged' in a literal sense, aswell as in their iconography. 

The other titles for my short stories are planned as such:
The Child
The Steward
The Destined
The End

Comments and Criticism is very welcome


----------



## Frederick Destroyer (Jul 28, 2009)

great story. Most people write stories that I can't finish because they are too boring. this one was different. Kudos on the great story my friend.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

wow! my friend show me more!! Awesome piece of writting


----------

